# Thoughts on Rich Piana's Approach to hCG



## Armenian (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I've been listening and reading around and thought this was interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkZcuPIIvjM

His doses seem much higher than I remember reading and he also says to avoid hCG until last AAS dose.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 26, 2014)

I think piana is a joke. He's constantly contradicting himself. IMO he is a clown


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2014)

He is an idiot plain and simple. His ideas on HCG show he has absolutely no idea how the human body works. His claim to fame is injecting steroids and getting bigger; he knows nothing about the physiology of it nor the health aspect of cycling.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd love to see his hpta function on a graph lol


----------



## Armenian (Aug 26, 2014)

So still run hCG on cycle is what you guys are saying eh?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

To what end though?  Why further desensitize?  HcG is entirely synthetic to begin with and doesn't necessarily stimulate LH or FSH production


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> To what end though?  Why further desensitize?  HcG is entirely synthetic to begin with and doesn't necessarily stimulate LH or FSH production



It's not supposed to stimulate LH or FSH. It's a LH analog so it acts exactly as LH keeping the testes sensitive to LH even while the pituitary is shutdown.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> It's not supposed to stimulate LH or FSH. It's a LH analog so it acts exactly as LH keeping the testes sensitive to LH even while the pituitary is shutdown.



Right, but isn't there ghe risk of further supression?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Right, but isn't there ghe risk of further supression?



On cycle you're already suppressed so it matters little. Off cycle yes, it will suppress the pituitary so I wouldn't recommend it in PCT or off cycle in most cases.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> On cycle you're already suppressed so it matters little. Off cycle yes, it will suppress the pituitary so I wouldn't recommend it in PCT or off cycle in most cases.



Ok ok ok, I follow now.  I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Ok ok ok, I follow now.  I thought I was losing my mind.



You? Not at all lol but I'm a different story


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> He is an idiot plain and simple. His ideas on HCG show he has absolutely no idea how the human body works. His claim to fame is injecting synthol and getting bigger; he knows nothing about the physiology of it nor the health aspect of cycling.



Fixed it for ya doc.


I agree though he is a complete moron


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 27, 2014)

I put 3 inches on my biceps after i did rich pianas 8 hour arms workout.


----------

